# Nassau county long island



## Sroti (Jul 8, 2015)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for an obedience class and / or an in home obedience trainer for a new German Shepherd pup in Nassau county Long Island ? Getting a puppy soon and want to get things started I'm the right foot..

Thanks all.


----------

